# Free Tulip pattern & more



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Tulips, gerbra daisies, pansies this is a neat site and all free patterns, enjoy!

http://www.oddknit.com/patterns/flowers/tulips.html


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Now thats a flower - thanks for posting !


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

WONDERfUL. Great Site.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thanks for posting.

Have filed it away for Must Make Soon!


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

Gorgeous flower. They are so lifelike. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow thank you. Really like them.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> Tulips, gerbra daisies, pansies this is a neat site and all free patterns, enjoy!
> 
> http://www.oddknit.com/patterns/flowers/tulips.html


The flowers are lovely, but it's the _Tangram_ on the site that's really caught my eye. I've always loved geometric puzzles, so I've got to make myself a set!

http://www.oddknit.com/patterns/toysandgames/tangram.html

Thanks for the Oddknit link

Dave


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I love your Chickens on your picture,Nitchick! Haven't ever thought of doing stuffed animals. Might have to give it a try. Is there a website for patterns ?


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

The tulips are really pretty as well.


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

Love it! Best of all it's free. I found some flowers on Ravelry but the patterns were like $5 per flower. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh wow! My favorite flower! (Bookmarks) Thanks for sharing


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - loved the pansies, also!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

PRETTY FLOWERS, THANK YOU FOR THE SITE.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

What a great site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful flower and great work.


----------

